# Puppp?



## +91 9094532789 (Jan 11, 2010)

How to code Pruritic Urticarial Papules and Plaques of Pregnancy(PUPPP), is that 646.81 and 698.9?


----------



## kitkatcoder (Jan 11, 2010)

now witht his it is usally occurs in third trimester of pregnancy or in the postpartum time.. (i had this and it was awful).

so if patient is postpartum 646.84, 698.8
patient pregnant discharged undelivered 646.83, 698.8....hope that helps


----------

